# vw t25



## GARY ENGLISH (Sep 20, 2007)

Any you vw dub  owners tell me if it is hard to chamge a clutch.Does the engine have to come out.Have changed clutches and gearboxes, rebuilt engines on older motors so i no a little bit,but not on these vans.It is a t25 looking at.


----------



## clarkson (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it water cooled or air cooled?  If watercooled you are going to have to drain the coolant before you start.  But dropping a flat 4 engine is fairly straight forward, changing the clutch is just like any other car.


----------



## tonyfu (Sep 21, 2007)

Gary, have you had a look on here:

http://www.club80-90.co.uk/

It's specifically about T25's and has a technical help section and a forum (with a "technical questions and answers" section).  There are people on there with lots of experience of the bigger jobs.  There's also:

http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/home/home.htm

It has a T25 forum and loads of technical info.  Good luck.

Tony


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Sep 21, 2007)

*t 25*

Thanks for the information and sites.Just trying to find out a little bit to help my son out.


----------



## monkeynut (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya  son has a good taste in vans  also try here  for  info  
http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/home/home.htm 
caters for LTs too
keith


----------



## tonyfu (Sep 21, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> also try here  for  info
> http://www.brick-yard.co.uk/home/home.htm
> caters for LTs too
> keith



Snap!!   

Tony


----------

